# Offered free health-check from VHI - any catches?



## aamusername (28 Jun 2013)

Hi all,
A couple of my relatives (in their 60's) have been offered free health-checks by VHI recently.  Is there any catch in this offer or any disadvantage of them taking VHI up on the offer?  It does occur to me that VHI would get some detailed medical information about anyone who accepted the offer, but I can't really see how this could have any real concrete negative effects (with the current community-rating system anyway).

All input welcomed.  Thanks,
aamusername


----------



## STEINER (28 Jun 2013)

Are they existing customers of VHI?  Are they planning to upgrade policy or switch insurer?

Purely from a health viewpoint, a health check is a good idea.


----------



## aamusername (28 Jun 2013)

Yes, they are existing customers of VHI.  They have no plans to upgrade policies or switch insurers.  They are probably on one of the more expensive plans (Plan D or Plan E).  

I would certainly agree that a health-check is a good idea.  I was just wondering if they might be better off just paying for a health-check themselves rather than VHI having all the data from the health-check, but I'm probably just being paranoid!


----------



## STEINER (28 Jun 2013)

As they are fully covered etc it would be ok.  I appreciate what you mean re the data, but if an independent check finds some previously unknown treatable condition, the insurer will know about it anyway when claim processed for treatment.


----------



## Billo (28 Jun 2013)

I availed of the free check and was happy to get one for free.

I switched to Aviva the following month anyway.


----------



## Deas (1 Jul 2013)

Some VHI policies offer this free facility every two years.  Perhaps as they have not availed of it they are being reminded of it.  I have used in the past with no adverse consequences.


----------



## aamusername (1 Jul 2013)

Thanks all.  Probably as well for them to take VHI up on the offer so


----------

